# Please suggest mobo for i5 2500k



## max_steel (May 26, 2014)

Please suggest a motherboard for LGA 1155 socket CPU. 
Budget: 5k (flexible)
GPU: MSI 7850hd
Over clocking: yes
Ssd: planning for future upgrade
CPU cooler: CM evo212
Ram: 8 GB ripjaws 1600
PSU: Cm gx550
I busted my old mobo so need to use these components with new one.
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2014)

Spend 900 bucks more and get Intel DZ68DB.


----------



## max_steel (May 26, 2014)

Thanks harshilsharma63,
I checked on Intel site and have two concerns:
1.my gpu is PCI e 3.0 compatible and this only has 2.0. 
2. Ram support is 1333/1066. Will it work my gskill 1600 ram


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 26, 2014)

max_steel said:


> I checked on Intel site and have two concerns:
> 1.my gpu is PCI e 3.0 compatible and this only has 2.0.



it is backward compatible. so dont worry.




> 2. Ram support is 1333/1066. Will it work my gskill 1600 ram



the ram will automatically downclock to 1333mhz. so dont worry again.

how much flexible is your budget?? have a look at Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 and Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H


----------



## max_steel (May 26, 2014)

I can go up to 7k....if OC is not the priority which one will be best value for money.

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

This is the best you can get at 7k - so hurry 
Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Intel Z77 LGA1155 AMD CrossFireX HDMI/DVI Dual UEFI BIOS mATX Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews & Ratings


----------



## max_steel (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks topgear and rijinpk1


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 8, 2014)

max_steel said:


> Thanks topgear and rijinpk1



welcome 
did you get that board?


----------



## max_steel (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes  Ordered it via Amazon.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

Congrats mate


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

congo.  now do some overclocking experiments!


----------

